# Poor USB performance with old nForce chipsets and FreeBSD after 10.x?



## cabriofahrer (Apr 7, 2019)

I have an old Mainboard with an NVIDIA GeForce 6100 + nForce 405 chipset and I have FreeBSD 12.0 (amd64) installed. I get very poor transfer speeds (below 1MB/s) when copying stuff to external USB devices, like pendrives or external hard disks. In the past I had better data transfer speeds (maybe around 5-7 MB/s with my NTFS formatted hard drive) with this mainboard and another one I used before (nforce3 or 4 I think) and older versions of FreeBSD, as I always use freebsd-update since the first fresh install of 9.x.
I think it was since upgrading from 10.x to 11.1 that speed went down I was not even able to scan anymore.

Suspecting that this has something to do with poor implementation of support for nForce chipsets by FreeBSD, it occurred to me to check everything out with my old laptop (Acer Aspire 5612-200 with Intel Core Duo T2250) which has FreeBSD 12.0 (i386) installed and the results were amazing:

Suddenly I reached transfer speed of 25 MB/s on my external hard drive (NTFS), and my scanner worked fine.

Has anything changed in FreeBSD since 10.x regarding USB implementation and can it be said that thete is a problem especially with nForce chipsets?


----------

